# Just to start things off...



## merc123 (Aug 13, 2008)

If you go camping...don't forget to spray your tent with silicone spray.  They are not inherently water proof


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 13, 2008)

AND use a plastic ground cover


----------



## BubbaD (Aug 13, 2008)

Our home remedy is to sprinkle the perimeter of the tent/camper with comet. Cheap way to keep the ants away.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Aug 13, 2008)

BubbaD said:


> Our home remedy is to sprinkle the perimeter of the tent/camper with comet. Cheap way to keep the ants away.



Your avatar is way too similar to JT's


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 13, 2008)

he is learning


----------



## BubbaD (Aug 13, 2008)

Tomboy Boots said:


> Your avatar is way too similar to JT's



Just trying to emulate the master 

Truthfully I had the thought and took the picture with my phone to aggravate gatrapper while I was on vacation. Then I decided on the avatar only to come home and see the idea was taken. I bet mine is a different ocean though.


----------



## GAX (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## merc123 (Aug 13, 2008)

Threadjackers.


----------



## BubbaD (Aug 13, 2008)

merc123 said:


> Threadjackers.



Awe come on dude  

I was serious about the comet. If you can get over the blueish color.... it is alot less expensive than standard ant poison.


----------



## bull0ne (Aug 13, 2008)

Take 2 or 3 different fire starting devices.

Extra batteries.

Never go camping without waterless hand cleaner and baby wipes.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 13, 2008)

Bring ear plugs in case you are camping with a snorer! 


I still love you dad!


----------



## Mr. Green Jeans (Aug 14, 2008)

whitetaco02 said:


> Bring ear plugs in case you are camping with a snorer!



HEY!  I resemble that comment!


----------



## 24tesla (Aug 14, 2008)

bull0ne said:


> Take 2 or 3 different fire starting devices.
> 
> Extra batteries.
> 
> Never go camping without waterless hand cleaner and baby wipes.




x2

Plus some sort of starting fluid for the fire. Wet wood dont start too well. (I love the Duralog type stuff. One in the fire ring, pile the logs on top, wet or not, they will get going soon enough.)

I also Always bring my Charcoal smoker and a 15 to 20 pound Boston Butt.


----------



## gpigate (Aug 15, 2008)

if you are using a camper, make sure the black tank valve is CLOSED before going to the bathroom   nothing like pulling the cap and getting a "mess" on your shoes


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 15, 2008)

gpigate said:


> if you are using a camper, make sure the black tank valve is CLOSED before going to the bathroom   nothing like pulling the cap and getting a "mess" on your shoes



Sounds like advice resulting from experience.

Don't forget to lower yer TV antena before ya leave!
Don't forget to lower yer tailgate before ya pull out from under yer 5th wheel.


----------



## gpigate (Aug 15, 2008)

oh yes, i even have a set of rubber boots that i keep in camper now just to prevent such splashes


----------

